# columbia setting



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i have a columbia 2.5 and 3.5 angle head, i just want to know what are your setting for your blades.
thx.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

run fingernail over the blade it should catch an ittybit but not hold fingernail there kinda like a speed bump


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

killerjune said:


> i have a columbia 2.5 and 3.5 angle head, i just want to know what are your setting for your blades.
> thx.


If you google Columbia tools youtube. You can see the series that Aaron has put on there on how to adjust angle heads.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i have watch the video, but what are your rock setting ? the best with a mud runner ?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a Northstar 3.5" head, and I run 20 thou rock.


----------

